# Is there a general guide for hand signals?



## Crazie.Eddie (Mar 15, 2008)

I was planning to teach my dog hand signals, as well as verbal commands. I was wondering if there's a general hand signal guide (with photos/videos) that I can use as a reference?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Crazie.Eddie said:


> I was planning to teach my dog hand signals, as well as verbal commands. I was wondering if there's a general hand signal guide (with photos/videos) that I can use as a reference?


Crazy Eddie
If it's your dog and your hands do your own thing and have fun because it's better to have your own encrypted hand/finger etc programs. Be consistent using your verbal and signal commands in unison and eventually you can phase out the verbal. Dogs I train, I may work one day voice, one day voice and signals and one day just signals. This also makes training a tad more exciting as your dog has to keep his/her wits about her. I have a problem because I like signals better and (it looks classier in my opinion)I sometimes don't do as much voice as I should.
Have Fun


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Crazy Eddie
> If it's your dog and your hands do your own thing and have fun because it's better to have your own encrypted hand/finger etc programs. Be consistent using your verbal and signal commands in unison and eventually you can phase out the verbal. Dogs I train, I may work one day voice, one day voice and signals and one day just signals. This also makes training a tad more exciting as your dog has to keep his/her wits about her. I have a problem because I like signals better and (it looks classier in my opinion)I sometimes don't do as much voice as I should.
> Have Fun


I agree Wvasko.

I was taught the 'standard' hand signals, but over the years, I've modified several of them a little.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

The hand signals can be modified to what works best for you. But if you are not sure on where to start, here's a good site that has several of the Universal Hand Commands, and you can modify any to what works for you. This site is a good starting place for those who don't know where to start.

http://www.bordercollierescue.org/breed_advice/Content/UniCommands.html


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Renoman said:


> I agree Wvasko.
> 
> I was taught the 'standard' hand signals, but over the years, I've modified several of them a little.


That is the beauty of it, let your imagination take over.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I think hand signals are the best and I have to agree that they look classy.  I've learned to do it over the years and it has worked out out really well. Hand signals was very helpful especially when my dogs started going deaf due to age. 

Lonewolf, thanks for posting that link about hand signals.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> The hand signals can be modified to what works best for you. But if you are not sure on where to start, here's a good site that has several of the Universal Hand Commands, and you can modify any to what works for you. This site is a good starting place for those who don't know where to start.
> 
> http://www.bordercollierescue.org/breed_advice/Content/UniCommands.html


Nice place to start


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

wvasko said:


> I have a problem because I like signals better and (it looks classier in my opinion)I sometimes don't do as much voice as I should.
> Have Fun


Tehehehe...hand signals tend to get lots of goofy "What the?" type looks at parks from people...especially when I am a good distance away...they're simply in awe...especially those owners who have a dog pulling them along, and all I do is lower my hand, or whatever and the dog does something...


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone taught their dogs in American Sign Language?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I have my own hand signals (and other non-verbal cues) that my dogs respond to. 

I've never taught a dog American Sign Language, but did happen to watch a handler who did - very awesome! I would have loved to ask questions, but, don't understand sign language myself.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I've always trained my dogs to hand signals. I use my own that are most natural and comfortable for me. The only suggestion I have is to make sure you use something easily readable by your dog from a distance. For example, I may let my dogs run quite some distance from me then will signal for them to go "down" and "stay". Then I may signal for them to go "left" or "right", etc.
It's fun to do. Me personally, I admit I love to show off with this. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------

